# Well-Done HID kits



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have tested this kit and have had the wipers on at the same time and i did not experience a broken wiper motor. The ballast's in this kit is pretty nice when you install it because it lets you screw it on the back of the headlight cap and it keeps all the wires inside the headlight. From my experience on my car that has the auto lights, the hid kit is one that i would recommend you guys to get if you want one. I have also looked on the audi Iberica forums and a lot of guys there are using this kit and it was partly why i was convinced to purchase it.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

:thumbup:

Thanks for being the test mule.

Any pics?

How easy/ hard was the install?

Where do they have you attaching the ground wire for the ballasts?

Any flicker issues and how is the warm up time?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention:

GB anyone?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for being the test mule.
> 
> ...


No flickering and warm up is quick.

Its also pretty nice with the homecoming feature, it turns the hid`s on.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Oh forgot to mention:
> 
> GB anyone?


i need to stay away from vortex/fotitude for a while...im going broke!

idk what i want more...suspension, tints, or these. man being a full time college student sucks :banghead:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> man being a full time college student sucks :banghead:


QFT


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> QFT




also you did get these: http://www.welldonehid.com/epages/eb7927.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eb7927/Products/HID_A38P_H7

could it be possibly to buy an inexpensive projection headlight housing and put these on to them? or will they only work w/ the stock housings...since i dont have the projection housings, got them reflective housings


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> also you did get these: http://www.welldonehid.com/epages/eb7927.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/eb7927/Products/HID_A38P_H7
> 
> could it be possibly to buy an inexpensive projection headlight housing and put these on to them? or will they only work w/ the stock housings...since i dont have the projection housings, got them reflective housings


Yes i got them from that website. I purchased the H9 size bulbs because i have the R8 style HID headlights.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


>


QFT = Quote for Truth


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

x SMURF x said:


> i need to stay away from vortex/fotitude for a while...im going broke!


This.

I DO know what I want (air), but all these damn famiree purchases make it very difficult to stay focused.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> This.
> 
> I DO know what I want (air), but all these damn famiree purchases make it very difficult to stay focused.


That's me with my RNS-E conversion. All the little nickle-and-dime window switch purchases and aluminum pedal purchases add up, and I could be well on my way to putting in an RNS-E if I would just stop buying all the cool little things


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

TBomb said:


> That's me with my RNS-E conversion. All the little nickle-and-dime window switch purchases and aluminum pedal purchases add up, and I could be well on my way to putting in an RNS-E if I would just stop buying all the cool little things


But those cool things give you instant gratification.

I just tinted my windows for 150. That could be 150 towards wheels or coilovers, but I feel good right now about the tint.....


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> But those cool things give you instant gratification.
> 
> I just tinted my windows for 150. That could be 150 towards wheels or coilovers, but I feel good right now about the tint.....


So true. Tint was actually my first mod, I think. And you should feel good about it...not only does it make the car look a lot better, but it keeps you cooler and helps keep the interior from getting UV damage. :thumbup:


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

good info... give us some pics of your setup please!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Yes i got them from that website. I purchased the H9 size bulbs because i have the R8 style HID headlights.


gotcha, good to know if i decide i want to get different style headlights, maybe ill wait until i do that and get the ones that match thanks!



NYCameron said:


> QFT = Quote for Truth


that makes sense :thumbup:



robs92jettv2.0 said:


> This.
> 
> I DO know what I want (air), but all these damn famiree purchases make it very difficult to stay focused.


yeah, i want a few things...so its hard to figure which i want first...the whole instant gratification totally takes rank over the more expensive things :/ though where i MIGHT be going away to college next year (buff NY) i dont think i wanna be dropped too low there...specially during winter. decisions, decisions :banghead:


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for being the test mule.
> 
> ...



There is no ground wire for the ballast as I told before in other post.

Everything just Plug & Play.

The easiest HID to install on the market. And the only one that wont blow your wiper motor away.

No flickering issues since is an exclusive HID for Audi A3, so it has to work great with the Audi A3.

It´s a high quality HID, so the warm up is fast, almost as a OEM HID.

I have been telling this HID works for 100% of the Audi A3, Hope u guys can start to trust in my word as a professional after 7 years experience installing HID in German Cars.

I know many sellers says their HIDs works great in A3 when they don´t, but we don´t cheat on people. We know what we sell & we are honest with people.

I have been an A3 Audi owner for years and thats why im so close to AudiSport-Iberica forum & why I helped to develop this exclusive HID for A3 back in 2008. (no more wiper motors gone since then)


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

GB price breakdown plz


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> GB price breakdown plz


srsly


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Added pics like i said, i will add more later if you guys want.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

uhhh...wtf?

http://www.well-done.net.cn/hid_2.html

I see no kit for the A3...:screwy:


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

European Website:
www.welldonehid.com

It´s easy. Get in the right website.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

blazedani said:


> European Websites:
> www.well-done.es
> www.welldonehid.be
> www.welldonehid.co.uk
> ...



Looks like it is $225 before shipping. Are you the owner of the company or are you a dealer? Who should I contact to inquire about doing a group buy?


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

I´m the dealer for Welldone products in US & Canada.

If many people is interested we can talk about a GB to get a better price.

Price in US Website is already much lower than Euro website. (around $100 less).


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

blazedani said:


> I´m the dealer for Welldone products in US & Canada.
> 
> If many people is interested we can talk about a GB to get a better price.
> 
> Price in US Website is already much lower than Euro website. (around $100 less).


Im pretty sure many people would be interested in these...

Though im not sure if i want to get them while i still have reflector housings...trying not to blind everyone on the road:laugh:


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

This is great news! I want to upgrade to HIDS for my A3, but it doesn't have the projector housing. Will this work with the reflector housing? How difficult is the installation? Do you need to splice any wires?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

rick89 said:


> I have tested this kit and have had the wipers on at the same time and i did not experience a broken wiper motor. The ballast's in this kit is pretty nice when you install it because it lets you screw it on the back of the headlight cap and it keeps all the wires inside the headlight. From my experience on my car that has the auto lights, the hid kit is one that i would recommend you guys to get if you want one. I have also looked on the audi Iberica forums and a lot of guys there are using this kit and it was partly why i was convinced to purchase it.


Not to blow your bubble, I'm sure you will eventually get it, even after vag to change your watt. It happened to me on one rainy day. ;-p


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

mkim said:


> Not to blow your bubble, I'm sure you will eventually get it, even after vag to change your watt. It happened to me on one rainy day. ;-p


mkim, in your case It happend because the aftermarket HID you installed.

No matter if you use CANBUS ballast, resistors, cancellers, VAGCOM to setup the HID lights, etc...

Regular aftermarket HID blows away wiper motors no matter what.

The kit Rick has in his Audi A3 have been used for almost 3 years in Europe. No 1 single motor broken.

This will never happend to Rick.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

Is the H7 kit a 6000K bulb? What is the wattage?

I found a video of the installation on an Audi TT. Is the procedure pretty much the same for an A3?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfP5poDWaaY

Will the ballast fit in the light housing of a 2006 A3 (8P)? Is it safe to place it within the light housing? i.e. for heat dissipation?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I can't find where I read it, but what is the key difference that allows these to work?

something about operating at a difference frequency?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

mkim said:


> Not to blow your bubble, I'm sure you will eventually get it, even after vag to change your watt. It happened to me on one rainy day. ;-p


I have had a few weeks of rainy days and i have left my switch on auto so the wipers are always working with my HID's on. I even left my car for 30 mins driving around with the wipers on full blast with the HID's on and they work just fine. I don't know how much more testing i should do but when i had my first broken wiper motor it died right away. These are not dying and i have tested it enough to say that this is a good kit. I have read on the Iberica forums and there is no incident with a broken wiper motor. I would say that it is a safe kit to buy.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

I found some more information on this HID kit. It's made in China as most HID kits. Here's a link to their corporate website that has FAQs and installation instructions.

http://www.well-done.net.cn/techelp.html


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

dooky said:


> Is the H7 kit a 6000K bulb? What is the wattage?
> 
> I found a video of the installation on an Audi TT. Is the procedure pretty much the same for an A3?
> 
> ...


Well, the bulb depends on your headlight.

OEM Headlights use H7 bulb, but for example Riks is using a LED "bixenon" headlights with H9 bulbs so he got the H9 HID for the Audi A3.

There are more bulbs available like:
- H1
- H7
- H9
- D2S

So you even can fit this HID in a Audi A3 OEM replacement headlight from BOSCH. 
(some replacemente headlights uses D2S instead of D1S bulbs)

Bulbs are 6000ºk, because is what 98% of european people ask for. 

The bulb wattage is 35w same as OEM HID bulbs. 
I would not recommend use any other wattage than 35w in the Audi A3 (we all know how delicate is this car)

The ballast fit inside the OEM halogen headlight so you don´t have to drill any hole on it.
The installation in the Audi A3 it´s pretty much the same than the TT, but much easier because the headlight is much more bigger.

It´s totally save to put the ballast inside the headlight.
This ballast don´t get hot at all & we have been fitting the ballast inside the headlight for 3 years now.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

theblue said:


> I can't find where I read it, but what is the key difference that allows these to work?
> 
> something about operating at a difference frequency?


The problem is: with aftermarket hid when you turn on the lights your hid uses 25.000v & much more power than normal. Once your HID lights are on your HID only uses 85v & 3.2A.

This HID for A3 works more like an OEM HID than a cheap aftermarket HID.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

blazedani said:


> Well, the bulb depends on your headlight.
> 
> OEM Headlights use H7 bulb, but for example Riks is using a LED "bixenon" headlights with H9 bulbs so he got the H9 HID for the Audi A3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detail answers. I just placed my order (#1006) knowing it's a reliable HID kit. The installation looks very simple and I'm glad Rick89 started this thread. I'll be the second A3 using this kit in Toronto.


----------



## xX WICKED PISSA A TREE Xx (Apr 18, 2011)

Some noob questions from a noob. :screwy:

Looking at the pictures above it looks like the setup is for the light and some harness components etc. I assume this doesn't include the housing? Is this purchase typically separate (aka the housing then the bulb kit/ wiring harness etc?

If this is the case could someone please throw a couple manf's link's in here to point me in the right direction. Hoping to start the process. 

Thanks,


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

xX WICKED PISSA A TREE Xx said:


> Some noob questions from a noob. :screwy:
> 
> Looking at the pictures above it looks like the setup is for the light and some harness components etc. I assume this doesn't include the housing? Is this purchase typically separate (aka the housing then the bulb kit/ wiring harness etc?
> 
> ...


You simply use your existing light housing. The kit includes the bulb and ballasts. It's strictly plug and play. If you're using standard halogen bulbs and want to upgrade to a projector lens, then you'll need to get a new light housing. Otherwise, you can use your existing halogen reflective housing though it may produce glare to oncoming traffic.


----------



## foundling_rising (Apr 16, 2011)

wow, I am confused about all this, I want to have LEDs but not sure what is the process. 
Can someone please layout our for me in plain english. I know there is an HID box in the car already. 
How do I make these lights work: http://turbometal.com/audi-a3-06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black.html


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

a3ressurection said:


> wow, I am confused about all this, I want to have LEDs but not sure what is the process.
> Can someone please layout our for me in plain english. I know there is an HID box in the car already.
> How do I make these lights work: http://turbometal.com/audi-a3-06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black.html


If you want LED Headlights + HID you need this:

*- Buy this headlights
*http://turbometal.com/audi-a3-06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black.html

*- Buy this HID for Audi A3 with same bulb is using the new headlight:
*
· HID with H1 bulbs
www.welldonehid.com/HID-H1-A38P

or

· HID with H7 bulbs
www.welldonehid.com/HID-H7-A38P


Some aftermarket LED headlights uses different bulbs from stock headlights (H1, H9, etc..)
So just make sure about what bulbs is using your new headlights before buying the HID.


----------



## foundling_rising (Apr 16, 2011)

blazedani said:


> If you want LED Headlights + HID you need this:
> 
> *- Buy this headlights
> *http://turbometal.com/audi-a3-06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black.html
> ...


thanks for that, so the kit comes with a bulb or not? because i realized that my current headlights are not HID so I need everything from scratch (( also are headlights same as the ones one ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280653288199&viewitem=#ht_4613wt_1061) they look identical but turbometal charges $80 more, confused.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

a3ressurection said:


> thanks for that, so the kit comes with a bulb or not? because i realized that my current headlights are not HID so I need everything from scratch (( also are headlights same as the ones one ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280653288199&viewitem=#ht_4613wt_1061) they look identical but turbometal charges $80 more, confused.


The HID kit are the HID bulbs.
You have to install them in your new headlight.

Don´t matter if the headlights come with or without halogen bulbs if your want to upgrade to HID bulbs.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone install a set yet? Curious as to how the install went and initial impressions.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

Ibis 2.0T said:


> Anyone install a set yet? Curious as to how the install went and initial impressions.


I ordered the H7 HID kit last Thursday and received it on Wednesday. Talk about fast shipping considering it was also the Easter long weekend. 

I was excited to install the kit yesterday, but immediately noticed that my low beams uses H11 instead of H7 bulbs. I should've checked this before placing my order. But, I did receive prior confirmation that it does use the H7 bulb from Daniel at Well Done HID and Rick89. My A3 (8P) is a 2006 2.0T. So, if you have a 2006-2008 A3, you should check to see whether your low beams are H11 or H7. More than likely it will be the former.

The Well Done HID *website* doesn't carry a H11 kit. The closest bulb that may be compatible with the H11 is the H9 kit. The only minor differences between these two bulbs are depicted below.



















I've already contacted Daniel from Well Done HID about this discrepancy and he's never heard of A3 running H11s for the low beams.  Here's a list of bulb types for a 2006 Audi A3 from *Modifiedlife.com* .

*2006 Audi A3 Automotive Light Bulb Sizes*

Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: H11
High Beam Headlight Bulb Size: H7
Parking Light Bulb Size: 2825LL
Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 7507 or 2827
Rear Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 7506
Tail Light Bulb Size: 7528
Stop Light Bulb Size: 7528
High Mount Stop Light Bulb Size: Assembly
Fog/Driving Light Bulb Size: H11 or H7
License Plate Light Bulb Size: 6418
Back Up Light Bulb Size: 921
Front Sidemarker Light Bulb Size: 2827
Glove Box Light Bulb Size: 2825
Map Light Bulb Size: 64111
Dome Light Bulb Size: 6411
Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 6418
Trunk/Cargo Area Light Bulb Size: 2825

Hopefully, we can rectify this situation promptly as I was looking forward to having HIDs before May. 

I'll keep you guys posted on the outcome.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

Just realized today that A3s in the EU use H7s for their low beams. North American A3s use H11 bulbs. Since the majority of the business of Welldone has been done in EU, they haven't experience A3s running H11 bulbs for the low beam headlights. Thus, no H11 kit is available...yet. Hopefully, they can consider it since the North American market is large or modify the H9 kit to be compatible with the H11.

I'll keep you guys posted on my situation.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess that answers that.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Ibis 2.0T said:


> I guess that answers that.


well if you read the FIRST post you will see that he DID install, and he DID say what he thought about the install and his opinion of the hids...


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

So dooky, did you ever hear back from well-done? 

I have some interest in how this turns out ... would love to have HID on my car. 

There's no definite answer on how aftermarket HID kits blows the wiper motor. Most seem to think it's the startup current spike of HID that kills the wiper motor. If that's indeed the case, I can see how a HID ballast would lower startup current could save the wiper motor ... but then again, if that is indeed the reason, using a relay switch should get the job done with any HID kit ... and it doesn't. 

I guess it's a moot point if Well-done doesn't make H11 bulbs. 

I also have some concern about putting the ballast inside the housing ... though it is convenient (and it's pretty cool they can make ballast that small these days), HID ballast generate quite a bit of heat so seems like a dangerous idea to leave it inside the plastic housing.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

You guys can run the H9 kit on your cars because i have connected my Fog lights with H9 size HID's even though the car uses H11 bulbs and the HID connections are different compared to the actual bulb connections shown in the picture above.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

Your A3 uses H11 for fog? Mine uses H7 ... and I learned it the hard way because I bought yellow halogen bulbs and initially I thought they were H11 too ... good thing the store did replace them for me. 

So what did you do? Ordered the H9 bulbs and just installed them on the H11 foglight housing? And it's a perfect fit? I thought the top lug (top of the 3 "blades") won't fit through the opening on the housing?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

The S line A3's have H11 fogs. The original HID kit that blew my wiper motor was from VVME and what i did was just connect the H9 hids to the connections coming from the car and it works. The HID's wires are different compared to a normal bulb, so when you connect it you do not have to deal with the different connections shown in the picture above comparing the H11 and H9 bulb. Im just saying if i could hook up my fogs to H9 then your Headlights should hook up to H9 Hid's. H9's provide more light output and is a lot better when compared to the h11's.


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

so rick you hooked up the Well-Done H9's to the H11's for the fog and so far no problem eh?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have hooked up the well-done hid kit to my after market R8 style headlights that take h9s and my old H9 vvme HID kit that blew my wiper motor i put them on my foglights. The connections from both kits are the same no difference. I also bought those resistor error cancellors for the vvme kit so i don't get flickering or errors on my dash for my foglights. So far everything is working as it should.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Rick89!

Using your vvme in fog lights is kind of risky.

I don´t know if it´s far enough from your wiper motor, it might create some interference.

I installed many times HID in the A38p, but never in fog lights because we know its "special"...


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

number17 said:


> So dooky, did you ever hear back from well-done?
> 
> I have some interest in how this turns out ... would love to have HID on my car.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys for the late response. I haven't been checking the forum lately. I've returned the H9 kit to Welldone and they have developed an H11 kit for the North American A3s. That's the good news! The bad news is that I'm still waiting for the kit to arrive. I've been in contact with Daniel from Welldone and it should arrive within the next coming weeks. It turns out that I'll be the first A3 using the newly developed H11 kit. Hopefully, all goes well.

As for placing the ballast inside the light housing. It's perfectly safe. The ballast doesn't emit any heat. Rick89 confirmed this fact and Daniel from Welldone have assured me that it does not pose any harm to the light housing.

I'll keep you guys updated once I receive the kit.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

im using xenon factory hid

is it possible to convert my hid to the well done kit so i can use the led after market headlights? cause they dont work with stock hid.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

blazedani said:


> Hi Rick89!
> 
> Using your vvme in fog lights is kind of risky.
> 
> ...


Its been almost 2 months and my fogs have been running as my day time running lights, i have no problems. Pretty much my fogs are on all the time, so i am pretty happy with everything and your Well-done HID kit is great aswell. Its just i spent money on this kit and i can't have it go to waste, so now since everything works its good.






604a3 said:


> im using xenon factory hid
> 
> is it possible to convert my hid to the well done kit so i can use the led after market headlights? cause they dont work with stock hid.


Is it the bi-xenon auto leveling headlights or the just the xenon. If you have the Bi-xenon i advise you keep them they are way better then the LED headlights i have.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

rick89 said:


> Its been almost 2 months and my fogs have been running as my day time running lights, i have no problems. Pretty much my fogs are on all the time, so i am pretty happy with everything and your Well-done HID kit is great aswell. Its just i spent money on this kit and i can't have it go to waste, so now since everything works its good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are just xenons, definitely would keep it if they were bi-xenons.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

604a3 said:


> im using xenon factory hid
> 
> is it possible to convert my hid to the well done kit so i can use the led after market headlights? cause they dont work with stock hid.


Did i just read this correctly? You want to downgrade to the aftermarket LED lamps from your OEM HIDS for purpose of the LEDs?:banghead:
Did you know those LEDs are good as ''accent" lighting? They are not good as true DRL. I should know...

If you want LED DRLs that has the daytime brightness of actual OEM, I suggest looking universal LED DRLs like Philips or Hella that you can add to your car, and still keep your OEM HIDs...

e


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> Did i just read this correctly? You want to downgrade to the aftermarket LED lamps from your OEM HIDS for purpose of the LEDs?:banghead:
> Did you know those LEDs are good as ''accent" lighting? They are not good as true DRL. I should know...
> 
> If you want LED DRLs that has the daytime brightness of actual OEM, I suggest looking universal LED DRLs like Philips or Hella that you can add to your car, and still keep your OEM HIDs...
> ...


im going a different route with the car, fog lights already provide more than enough brightness when i use it with the headlights already so thats not an issue.

this is just purely cosmetic -.- only asking if it can be done!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

604a3 said:


> im going a different route with the car, fog lights already provide more than enough brightness when i use it with the headlights already so thats not an issue.
> 
> this is just purely cosmetic -.- only asking if it can be done!


ah! got it

i believe you can use your factory HID/ballasts- but may require adapters for the D2S bulbs since the LED aftermarket lamps uses standard bulb mounts (wether it is h11, h7 or h9)


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

Great news! I just received notification from Welldone that my H11 HID kit will be shipped. I'll be the first A3 in North America to utilize the H11 kit. Will post a review once it's received and installed. Daniel @ Welldone is a great guy with understanding of providing 100% customer satisfaction.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

I finally received the H11 kit today and installed it lastnight. Everything is plug and play. It works like a charm! I tested the lights with my wipers on at full setting without any problems. I'm the first A3 in North America running the Welldone H11 kit. Thanks to Daniel for making everything right. I'm sure you'll have many more happy customers like myself.  And, to Rick89 for your advice and help.


----------



## KayvinA3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Any update as to how the kit is working? any problems since you installed it?


----------



## Zain_C (Nov 20, 2011)

Reviving this thread to ask a question. I have the 2008 A3 2.0T S-line. I'm located in Canada.

Which bulb kit do I get and where do I get it from?


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

DIY would be great, I'd be really interested installing this.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried emailing blazedani from his site and pm from this site a month ago and no reply regarding a group buy discount. 

Doesn't seem like he wants to sell product very badly.


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just ordered a set through PayPal. 
Quite honestly feels a bit sketchy, I'm sure it'll work out.
Looking forward to a great product!


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

I never understood why anyone takes a picture of the headlights when all anybody cares about is the light pattern on the area in front of you. Take a picture from driver's eye level looking out the front. Better yet... go 100 yards in front of the vehicle and take a picture from eye level where oncoming traffic would be and show how bad the glare is. OR put the car in front of a white wall and show the pattern on the wall.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

reviving this thread
has there been any issues with this kit?

my motor jus blown......again.....:banghead:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VVME, 2nd set, no blown motors.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> VVME, 2nd set, no blown motors.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


KB, i really think that some A3 may have been wired or grounded differently. But it will always be a mystery.
My 07 still on its 2nd kit and, almost 100k miles from install, still presented no issue. (VVME and RetroSolutions Digital) Ive turned on wipers when I already have headlamps On or vise versa.


e


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I'm taking the risk and throwing in a set of xentec hids in my low beams. I have yet to find somebody who had the issue with these. I've also pm'd a couple people who have been running them without issue for some time.

I'll report back. at $32 shipped you can beat xentecs.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> VVME, 2nd set, no blown motors.





tiptronic said:


> My 07 still on its 2nd kit and, almost 100k miles from install, still presented no issue. (VVME and RetroSolutions Digital) Ive turned on wipers when I already have headlamps On or vise versa.


Going to finally do an install on a kit I've had for over a year. Are your ballasts attached to the frame and/or grounded?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> Going to finally do an install on a kit I've had for over a year. Are your ballasts attached to the frame and/or grounded?


My ballasts are just attached to the plastic mud-guard behind the fogs. They plug directly into the OEM connectors and I electric-tape wrapped the connection.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

so no1 issues with well done so far?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

JRutter said:


> Going to finally do an install on a kit I've had for over a year. Are your ballasts attached to the frame and/or grounded?


The ballasts are attached specifically under the recessed area under the headlamp housing.

e


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

youmeill said:


> Is the H7 kit a 6000K bulb? What is the wattage? I want to upgrade to HIDS for my A3, but it doesn't have the projector housing. Will this work with the reflector housing?:snowcool:


it WILL work, but you run the risk of blinding everyone on the road with reflector housings...its what stopping me from puttin HID in my headlights until i get projectors


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> it WILL work, but you run the risk of blinding everyone on the road with reflector housings...its what stopping me from puttin HID in my headlights until i get projectors


I agree with above (how many times have i been blinded by big trucks or older model Hondas and Toyotas with awful light throw from using HIDs with no projection.
Having said that, if anyone was daring enough to actual see if this claim from retrosolution that there is no glare on their kits (i use this brand, but i have projections)
http://www.retrosolutionsllc.com/servlet/the-154/DIGITAL-HID-XENON-CONVERSION/Detail


----------



## Zain_C (Nov 20, 2011)

I got the H7 Well done kit for my A3, and tried to install them with my FK Angel Eyes, but apparently the H7 bulb provided with the kit is too long, and doesn't fit the Housing. 

Just a warning for anyone else looking to do the same.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Zain_C said:


> I got the H7 Well done kit for my A3, and tried to install them with my FK Angel Eyes, but apparently the H7 bulb provided with the kit is too long, and doesn't fit the Housing.
> 
> Just a warning for anyone else looking to do the same.


 hmmn that sux-- Im using RetroSolution's H7 HID bulbs (previously was using VVME) and the HID bulbs were interchangeable with whichever Ballast). I think perhaps they (retro and VVME )are interchangeable (looking at the wires on the OP) with the WellDone kit?


----------



## Zain_C (Nov 20, 2011)

tiptronic said:


> hmmn that sux-- Im using RetroSolution's H7 HID bulbs (previously was using VVME) and the HID bulbs were interchangeable with whichever Ballast). I think perhaps they (retro and VVME )are interchangeable (looking at the wires on the OP) with the WellDone kit?


 Ya I think that might be a possiblity, I'll have to look into it. Pretty bummed though. Got my headlights replaced for the FK Angel Eyes so I could put in the xenons, only they don't fit. And i'm seeing that now with the bumper back on, putting in the xenons is going to be hard.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

You will have to mount the balast on the side of the housing... That's what I had to do. 

Here is the link you asked for BTW... http://retro-solutions.net/product-info.php?35W_DIGITAL_HID_KIT-pid663.html


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

retro solutions blew my wipers. 

I am too afraid to every try it again haha. Unless a ton of people can confirm the well done ones work.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think the trick is to make sure that you don't turn on your wipers while the HIDs are still warming up.


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been using my Well Done HID it for a year without any issues in the rain. No problem when turning on the wiper first and then lights. You can actually place the ballast within the light housing. No need to mount it outside. The unit doesn't get hot. Dave from Welldone recommended this as they've been doing in Europe.


----------



## Zain_C (Nov 20, 2011)

dooky said:


> I've been using my Well Done HID it for a year without any issues in the rain. No problem when turning on the wiper first and then lights. You can actually place the ballast within the light housing. No need to mount it outside. The unit doesn't get hot. Dave from Welldone recommended this as they've been doing in Europe.


Do you have the FK Angel Eyes? What headlight housings are you using?

@Tiptronic and @Gryphon001: I'm noticing one of my headlights (on the passenger side), the low beam is aimed downwards. I think I read somewhere that the two white screws on top of the headlight can adjust the vertical/horizontal alignment. Do either of you guys know which screw it is that adjusts the vertical alignment? 

There's one on the center of the headlight, and there's one on the far side, closer to the fenders.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Zain_C said:


> Do you have the FK Angel Eyes? What headlight housings are you using?
> 
> @Tiptronic and @Gryphon001: I'm noticing one of my headlights (on the passenger side), the low beam is aimed downwards. I think I read somewhere that the two white screws on top of the headlight can adjust the vertical/horizontal alignment. Do either of you guys know which screw it is that adjusts the vertical alignment?
> 
> There's one on the center of the headlight, and there's one on the far side, closer to the fenders.


The adjustor towards the center is the vertical adjustor. Best to park your car face towards a wall about 15ft away so you can see your cutoffs .

My conclusion/assumption as to why some A3s did not have any issues, perhaps the way the car was grounded from the factory. Unfortunately, the question WHY still remains...


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

What does the Well-Done kits have that the other kits lack ????


----------



## yonseispeed (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried emailing Well-Done but received no reply still after 4 days. Just wanted to know if the kit fits a 2012 A3 with OEM halogen bulb housings. Want to convert my halogens to HID, but it needs a special bracket cap.

Thanks


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

yonseispeed said:


> I tried emailing Well-Done but received no reply still after 4 days. Just wanted to know if the kit fits a 2012 A3 with OEM halogen bulb housings. Want to convert my halogens to HID, but it needs a special bracket cap.
> 
> Thanks


might wanna invest into projectors or else everyone is gonna be blinded


----------



## Clos (Jan 11, 2012)

Just spoke to daniel from well done. He does say it needs a special metal bracket for the 2010-2012 A3s but? He said it would work with no problems, i asked him about a group buy but still havent received a reply.opcorn:


----------



## foundling_rising (Apr 16, 2011)

hey guys, I have had these lights for a year now and I am getting tired of how weak they are. 










http://turbometal.com/lighting/proj...06-08-drl-led-projector-headlights-black.html

Can you recommend a working solution to get more powerful lights. I dont want to blind anyone though I just want to be able to see better at night. What is the final word on the HID kit?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good rick..


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Greddy87 said:


> Looks good rick..


Thanks, that was my old setup with the cheap leds that die out.


----------



## foundling_rising (Apr 16, 2011)

rick89 said:


> Thanks, that was my old setup with the cheap leds that die out.


Hey Rick, did you convert them to HID?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

a3ressurection said:


> Hey Rick, did you convert them to HID?


I got to clear my inbox lol. I had my headlights refitted with new parts inside and i converted it to HID's. I also changed the lens inside the projector because the one that comes with it does not work properly for HID's.

Check this thread out:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5667407-New-Led-A4-B8-Headlights-on-A3


----------



## foundling_rising (Apr 16, 2011)

rick89 said:


> I got to clear my inbox lol. I had my headlights refitted with new parts inside and i converted it to HID's. I also changed the lens inside the projector because the one that comes with it does not work properly for HID's.
> 
> Check this thread out:
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5667407-New-Led-A4-B8-Headlights-on-A3


THANKS RICK! This is exactly what I was looking for :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I need to start upgrading these asap cuz these lights are really weak out of the box.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Is there any coding that can be done in Vagcom? Retro-solutions claim. if the kit is good quality AC digital with a relay harness, minor coding in vagcom we should be good to go. Anyone out there try this yet, i'm honestly about to bite the bullet, I need HID's on my car!!


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

A3Performance said:


> Is there any coding that can be done in Vagcom? Retro-solutions claim. if the kit is good quality AC digital with a relay harness, minor coding in vagcom we should be good to go. Anyone out there try this yet, i'm honestly about to bite the bullet, I need HID's on my car!!


Setting up your car with VAGCOM, adding relays, etc, will be useless.
The wiper motor will blow away no matter what if you use a regular aftermarket HID.

You have 2 options:
- OEM HID from Audi
- Welldone HID for Audi A3


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Dani is a stand up guy, met up with him in NY and got a chance to really see this Well-Done kit in person.. Man, is this thing truly different than any aftermarket kit out there! NOW i truly understand why it's OEM or Well-Done. I'll post a thread sometime late this week after I install them since i'm having some minor fueling issues and car is parked.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

theblue said:


> I'm taking the risk and throwing in a set of xentec hids in my low beams. I have yet to find somebody who had the issue with these. I've also pm'd a couple people who have been running them without issue for some time.
> 
> I'll report back. at $32 shipped you can beat xentecs.


Some people blowed away his wiper motors with Xentec HID.

You can ask "A3Performance". He is posting in this thread.

It took five 5 minuts after the installation for the wiper motor to stop working.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I installed Xentecs and what a piece of **** they really are, 5 minutes after installation killed my wiper motor. I took the liberty of opening up the ballast to see how it ticks and the quality behind it made wonder WTF why would I even put this on my car in the first place....  Well-done kit, hands down all day!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

heres my alternative if you guys have halogens:

*GET THE HID LOOK. WITHOUT BLINDING ANYONE
*

I did this the other night. I used to have 8k HIDS in my halogens on my golf and I used to get complaints that I would blind people driving etc etc. With these Nokya they look like HIDS but still act as normal headlights. AMAZING I must say.

















- for headlights








- for fogs


now if I can figure out how to get rid of these ugly cornering lights and DRL it would look perfect opcorn:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Colored bulbs... :facepalm:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I've got the Nokoya's as my Fogs and they look fine to me. As for the well-done kit, I honestly don't have that glare issue that most experience with Xenons in Halogen head lamps. This kit is top notch and the best i've seen so far as an aftermarket kit available for any car. Truly an OEM competitor, hands down!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Colored bulbs... :facepalm:


?? not sure if serious ??


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

So these do not fit in the FK assembly? any alternatives?


----------

